# help ??!!



## 19222 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok how do i know if i have this ? I ache all over my shoulders i get intense tension headaches i feel sick i ache on my hands my wrists my legs my lower back my abdomen and i feel totally drained sometimes - i have had loads of blood tests for almost everything i have had ct scans ultrsound scans and everything is coming back clear - i am just in the processing of changing dotors due to moving house but my last doc said it was all to do with my ibs - depression and anxiety !! What do i do next ??


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi jenz







Sorry - we can be slow as snails on here sometimes by the very nature of our medical conditions so bear with us







First thing I would do is sit down and list ALL my symptoms, often when your at the doctors you forget to mention something...and it could help them pinpoint what is wrong. So over the course of a few days jott down all the symptoms if you can. Then I would think back to when it all strted, what happened, had you been ill at the time, did something set these things off?Second thing I would do is ask around your area what doctors are good, look out for the sympathetic ones...word of mouth recommendations can be valuable in getting you a doctor who is your ally. Then I would make an appointment with them and discuss your past and present medical situation, explain all your symptoms and explain that your last doctor assumed it was due to the ibs, depression and anxiety...but if you feel this is not the case then say why you think it is not the case. For example did the depression and anxiety occur as a result of the symptoms rather than at the same time?I for years got fobbed off by my GP kept saying I was depressed and throwing antidepressants at me, in the end I changed GP and got referred to a specialist and got a proper diagnosis. Then I would ask the doctor could they recommend you to a specialist in the area who could help you pinpoint what the problem is. Sometimes it is best to lay it on thick whether your suffering badly or not...as doctors tend to get a bit deaf unless your screaming at them...mark my words I work in a hospital the louder you shout and the more you insist the better chance you have of getting what you want. Being meek and accepting their say so sometimes is not the best policy.If you know in your heart there is something not right, then get pushy and hopefully you'll get a result.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi!I'm not sure if you're wondering whether you have Fibro, or CFS, but either way, Clair's advice is sound.There are very specific diagnostic criteria for both Fibro and CFS, so a good, knowledgable doctor will be able to diagnose you properly.Keep searching for answers. It can sometimes take years to figure out just what is going on in our bodies, but eventually and answer will come!


----------

